# 1958 Schwinn Phantom



## smathews592

I am going to look at what is supposed to be a 1958 Schwinn Black Phantom.  The guy says he used to restore these bikes and has done quite a few of them.  It has a new seat ($400), reproduction fenders and new tires (not correct though).  It has original chain, forks, bars and rechromed rims.  It is unassembled but supposed to be all there.  This will be only my second antique bike so I am pretty niave.  He is asking $750.  Any advice on what to watch out for or if this could be a good deal?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Talewinds

That's a lot of money for a Craigslist bike.
It would be nice if that seller would post some pics...


----------



## teisco

Not really, if it is what he says it is you  could sell the parts for more than that.


----------



## Talewinds

Without a doubt. 
 But these days photos talk and BS walks as it pertains to the internets. Craigslist is the land of $50 bikes, so $750 on CL is an outlier, and the guy's CL listing says, more or less, I don't have photos so get bent. 

 I bet it is a very nice bike, but dude, PICTURES!!!

Most of the guys here wouldn't flinch at $750 for an old bicycle, but it's still a lot of money to me.


----------



## old hotrod

The question is not if it is a lot of money, the question is whether that is what it is worth...and I would be very careful as it may be a little less than what it is worth or it may be much more than what it is worth. Schwinns in general always get a lot of positive attention and are very popular but they also attract elements that wish to profit from let's say nefarious dealings. This includes reproduction (Schwinn approved and not approved) and completely incorrect parts. To set a total value can be difficult because so many have had original parts swapped out that can greatly affect the actual value. And finding the correct parts can cost more than the actual value. If you are willing to spend that kind of money, you had better be 100% sure it is correct and if you cannot tell, find someone who can and it will save you big money in the end.


----------



## chucksoldbikes

be   dam careful on  craigs list 
   my  friend  bought a   bike in indiana    sent the money  for  it    has never recieved it   yet  that was     three years ago
 he    got  a  hold of the police in the  town    and the  guy said he was  blind  and       didnt have the   bike   but  they  did nothing to him   be ware of  craigs list  un less  u  can go  pick it up and see what  wor   buying


----------



## Larmo63

You live and learn, we've all done it. Use your instincts when you go look at it. DO NOT BUY SIGHT UNSEEN!!!!


----------



## hotrod62

you cant blame craigs list because someone  sent a money order and got robbed  it's not ebay i have sold over 100- vintage bicycles on c.l. and a bunch of $50.00 $60.00  ones, always with pictures. some were sold out of state with paypal or money order and they pick them up later i'm not out to cheat no one with the cost of gas i dont think i would drive very far without a picture and as far as the phantoms go i have always thought they were over rated you cant sling a dead cat and not hit one on ebay i seen that guys ad it's like any thing else buyer be ware .....


----------



## smathews592

The guy is going to meet me close to my work with the bike in his trunk.  I am most concerned with the fact that I will not know the correctness of anything on the bike.  The other question is that I cannot find info on a 1958 Black Phantom.  I do not see where the 'Black' Phantom was actually made that year.

Thank you all for your input / advice.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Steve,
Not that I have been to Las Vegas or gamble much, but when I do, I play small hands in the games I am not versed in.
If you cannot determine authenticity or add up the parts in your head for what they are, you should not sit at the 750.00 table.
The adrenaline will subside.
Black Phantoms come up all the time, if you pass, it's not a rare opportunity missed.


----------



## old hotrod

I agree...and now that people know the table you want to sit at (LOL), I am sure there are several similar deals to be found right here...how was that for a lead-in. Can you tell I have a Phantom for sale? Heck, doesn't everybody. And I will tell you every wrong part on it...his deal may very well be worth 750 but I am very suspect and doubt it would be worth any more than that and only a really knowledgeable buyer should go after it...but that is only my opinion...


----------



## Larmo63

Then again, it may not hurt to take a look? If he takes some photos and posts them, we could help him?


----------



## Freqman1

I agree. Before I ever bought my first bike I spent a month researching and asking questions. They did make a Phantom in 1958. Actually they were made from 1949-59. You should be able to verify the year by the serial # on the rear drop out although if this is a resored froame you will never know if it started as a Phantom or not. v/r Shawn







scrubbinrims said:


> Steve,
> Not that I have been to Las Vegas or gamble much, but when I do, I play small hands in the games I am not versed in.
> If you cannot determine authenticity or add up the parts in your head for what they are, you should not sit at the 750.00 table.
> The adrenaline will subside.
> Black Phantoms come up all the time, if you pass, it's not a rare opportunity missed.


----------



## Talewinds

Steve, so did you buy the bike? See the bike? I'm optimistic, hope you landed something cool.


----------



## smathews592

Talewinds,
I am going to look at it tomorrow after work.  I am pretty anxious about it.  After all the input from everyone here (much appreciated), talking with the seller and doing more research, I am still considering it.  He seems to know what he is talking about and says that most everything is correct on the restoration.  I will let you all know what happens.  


Talewinds said:


> Steve, so did you buy the bike? See the bike? I'm optimistic, hope you landed something cool.


----------



## smathews592

*Stood Up*

I think I've been stood up.  I was supposed to meet the seller today.  I called him this morning to confirm a meeting time and he has not returned my call.  We had planned to meet directly after work.  Oh well, that made the decision much easier.


----------



## vincev

The guy actually tells people"I dont have pictures so get bent"?? in his add.I would avoid and tell him to get bent.Wait for a real Phantom to come along for that price.


----------



## Talewinds

vincev said:


> The guy actually tells people"I dont have pictures so get bent"?? in his add.I would avoid and tell him to get bent.Wait for a real Phantom to come along for that price.




No, the advert. did not say "I dont have pictures so get bent", that's why I said "more or less", because that's "more or less" what the seller was alluding to in his ad.

Sorry Steve, was probably sold already. St. Louis Craigslist/bicycles is an EXTREMELY contentious place. Desirable bikes last minutes, literally, and REALLY desirable bikes, well, let's just say I've seen the darker, very undesirable side of bike collectors.


----------



## smathews592

Well....... good news.  The guy finally called me.  He had been going through a lot of personal issues and had not returned my calls due to that.  He called last night apologizing about his behavior, turned out to be a really nice guy!  He came by my work with it and... I just bought the bike!  It looks really nice.  He did a good job on the restoration as far as I can tell.  I'll post pictures later.  I am totally stoked about it!  It is missing two things:  The seat post and the steering head nut.  Anybody have either of these two items?


----------



## smathews592

Talewinds said:


> No, the advert. did not say "I dont have pictures so get bent", that's why I said "more or less", because that's "more or less" what the seller was alluding to in his ad.
> 
> Sorry Steve, was probably sold already. St. Louis Craigslist/bicycles is an EXTREMELY contentious place. Desirable bikes last minutes, literally, and REALLY desirable bikes, well, let's just say I've seen the darker, very undesirable side of bike collectors.



Man you are not telling me anything new about CL St. Louis.  I thought for sure he had sold to someone offering more or something.  I buy and sell quite a few Mountain and Comfort bikes.  The good deals rarely last long.  People must live on CL.


----------



## kcrowe

Now that you own it....we need pic's!


----------



## Talewinds

Sweeeeet!


----------



## smathews592

*Here are the pics*

Here are some pics of the bike as I bought it.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Talewinds

Awww jeez, the darned thing is all in pieces, WTF!?!?

No seriously though, it looks perfect! Great score!
 Clearly an attention to detail.


----------



## hzqw2l

Oh yeah.  $750 was a great deal.  Congrats.


----------



## StevieZ

Thats a nice clean bike, looks like it will be a nice rider.


----------



## teisco

Wish I could run into deals like that,,you could double your money just parting it out.


----------



## smathews592

Thanks to everyone for their feedback and input on this bike.  It turned out to be great experience.
Here is a pic now that it is cleaned up and assembled:


----------

